# Xbox mini fridge



## dabug (Nov 25, 2021)

Bit of a weird one I guess lol, I just saw that this is going to be a Target exclusive. Asked my tech people and they don’t have any details yet. Is the xbox mini fridge going to be something that’s a one and done(so the preorder that already happened)? Or will they allow it to be sold in store/online for pickup? Got my series X FINALLY after waiting almost a year and this would totally top off the game room!


----------



## Inboundbeast (Nov 25, 2021)

I think I read somewhere it will hit Target stores early next month but nothing is set in stone as of now


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 26, 2021)

The fridge is in Monday’s ad. Should be coming to stores this weekend or sooner.


----------



## Tacopie (Nov 26, 2021)

Just so you know these are made to keep things 20 degrees cooler than the room temp. This is not a frig going below 40, coolest mine got was 60 degrees. We got two which are being returned.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Nov 26, 2021)

Tacopie said:


> Just so you know these are made to keep things 20 degrees cooler than the room temp. This is not a frig going below 40, coolest mine got was 60 degrees. We got two which are being returned.



Any small fridges like these without a compressor are crap honestly.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 28, 2021)

dabug said:


> Bit of a weird one I guess lol, I just saw that this is going to be a Target exclusive. Asked my tech people and they don’t have any details yet. Is the xbox mini fridge going to be something that’s a one and done(so the preorder that already happened)? Or will they allow it to be sold in store/online for pickup? Got my series X FINALLY after waiting almost a year and this would totally top off the game room!


The dpci is 207-00-0754 for the fridge.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 1, 2021)

I‘m sure the temperature issues will be addressed in an upcoming patch


----------



## bloodyred (Dec 1, 2021)

We got some this past weekend, the Black/White Ad stated "Available Thursday", but looking at the Ad on the Target App showed "Available Now" and out of stock.  Direction was to put it out and limit 1 per guest when we got them.  DSD happened to visit that day and said bulk those out.  ehhh how about no, we have enough PMR's and I don't find bulking out a hot item wise


----------



## dabug (Dec 1, 2021)

Will they be a thing that is continually replenished?


----------

